# 99% of ALL UBER/LYFT DRIVERS R F*CKED...WE ARE NOT INSURED!



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

start reading guys & gals....Cuz UBER LIED to YOU

https://uberpeople.net/threads/flor...cy-will-be-cancelled-and-does-not-apply.8640/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/orlando-city-council-meeting-december-15th-at-2pm.8713/#post-104277

https://uberpeople.net/threads/orlando-city-council-vote-monday.8327/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

oh brother


----------

